# ANT soll Fehler ignorieren



## Bolle52 (10. Feb 2011)

hi @ all,

ich möchte mit einem ANT-script ein programm deployn, leider spuckt javac dauernd fehlermeldungen aus. ich habe schon failonerror="false" gesetzt, aber das projekt was fehler enthält wir nicht compiliert.
die fehler die in dem programm sind, sollen einfach ignoriert werden und javac soll die sachen die er compilieren kann auch compilieren. das ganze funktioniert im moment mit fatjar aber wir wollen auf javac umsteigen. ich finde auch keine lösung im internet für mein problem. 

danke schonmal für antworten


----------



## schalentier (10. Feb 2011)

Warum nicht einfach den Fehler beheben?


----------



## Bolle52 (10. Feb 2011)

ist an sich die bessere variante die sich aber im moment nicht umsetzen lässt.


----------



## schalentier (10. Feb 2011)

'Re: ant 1..5.4 javac failonerror no classes generated' - MARC



> this is standard behavior of javac, you do not get any classes generated
> if one of the java files fails.
> You can try to exclude from the fileset you want to compile the sources
> which are wrong (see the doc of the javac task to see how to nest
> filesets with sources).


----------



## maki (10. Feb 2011)

Bolle52 hat gesagt.:


> ist an sich die bessere variante die sich aber im moment nicht umsetzen lässt.


"bessere variante"? Wohl eher "einzige Möglichkeit"..


----------



## Bolle52 (10. Feb 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Bolle52 (10. Feb 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> "bessere variante"? Wohl eher "einzige Möglichkeit"..



die einzige möglichkeit ist das ja nicht, sonst würde fatjar ja auf den selben fehler laufen. aber wie schon geschrieben es geht im moment nicht anders.


----------

